# Re training off the track thoroughbreds?



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm interested in getting an OTTB and training it... if it goes well, I'd like to start doing it regularly. I love thoroughbreds, I want a project, and if it helps them too, why not?

I'm a little apprehensive though. I'm married and I have responsibilities in life. I have the time for a project, but I don't want to take on something psychotic that's going to seriously injure me, and that's how some people make OTTBs sound. I have years and years of riding experience, but I'd still only say I'm an intermediate rider. I have the skill, I just lack the guts to feel justified in saying I'm an advanced rider.

I plan on taking weekly lessons, and I also thought about purchasing this book to help 
Amazon.com: Beyond the Track: Retraining the Thoroughbred from Racecourse to Riding Horse (9781570764028): Anna Ford, Amber Heintzberger: Books

I guess what I _want _to hear is that I'll be fine and go for it. "Just take it slow" or something like that. But I'm open to hear anything, so I'm looking forward to hear what everyone has to say. Advice, stories, pictures... everything and anything is welcome!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Not all off the track thoroughbreds are crazy. Actually a lot of them are pretty normal horses. I can't even count the amount of OTTBs I've ridden, but all of them were very smart, athletic and willing to please. 

Many of them are pretty hot and can be skittish, but that just comes with the breed. I actually think hot horses are easier to work with. Obviously you need to pick a horse that is right for you.

You'll have a lot of fun working with them...good luck.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Buy the book. I read it last week. It has plenty of good info for anyone with a horse. I bought it out of curiosity about race horses, not a desire to get one. I thought it was worth the money regardless, and still do.

I wouldn't get serious about it without reading the book. There are dozens of variables to think about, and you can read about them in detail there.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

For starters, that book is fantastic. It will go a long way with helping you with an OTTB. Yes, some TB's can be high strung, but the majority I have known over the years were all big puppy dogs. I can only think of one that I would have classified as dangerous.

I think part of the high strung thing comes from people who get them and just assume they can hop on and start riding which just doesn't work with a former track horse. If you have common sense, can be clear in your communication and patient, you'll do fine with most OTTB's. I've noticed from the forum in particular, that horses who have Mr. Prospector in their blood lines all tend to have good minds. On the flip side, I would avoid any with Storm Cat in their lines. Breeding does seem to play into personality a bit. Good luck in your search. TB's are the best! The good ones will walk through fire for you.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I also have retrained many OTTBs and OTQHs and did not find very many that were neurotic unless they were crazy on the track before I got them. It really helps if you get one from a trainer and not from an auction or a rescue. Then, You can find out if they have lameness problems or were just too slow. Obviously, the slow ones are better. But, you can also get one once in a while that sulls and instead of trying to run but be slow it is a horse that refuses to try. Those horses usually refuse to do anything else, as well. They just never developed a good 'work ethic' and are not willing. Willing but too slow is what you want.


----------



## boomboom (Feb 4, 2011)

My first horse was an OTTB. I bought him just 9 months ago. Let's say he is one slowest horses I have ever ridden.

Of course I have ridden some skiddish and hot headed ones. It also depends on how they were brought up at the track and the way you train them. 

I bought my guy, just turned 4 and very green but I did not get him straight of the track. He had minimal work done but pretty clueless still. I ride him in spurs half the time haha ! He has his days where he gets a little worked up but if you know how to deal with it, you can work with it. He is slow and sometimes lazy but tries his heart out for me. 

The majority of them are really great horses to work with and they love to work !


----------



## stablegirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I've found the only thing that makes you be able to say, with confidence, "I'm an advanced rider" is to ride lots of horses at different stages of training. And many miles in the saddle doesn't hurt! My advice is that before you take the plunge, you should realize what riding a green horse (which is usually what a OTTB usually feels like at first) really entails. Usually there is someone at local barn that will allow you to ride their horse (these people always seem to find me anyway). I've found that in my area, they are lots of horses and not very many riders. Some horses in the barns around me only get ridden once or twice a year...weird when you consider how expensive it can be to keep horses!
The lady that I bought my horse from thought she wanted a project, and decided to get a young horse. She lasted 6 months before she realized that it wasn't her cup of tea, and she really would prefer a trained mount. That doesn't mean anything bad...we all got into this because it was fun and the trick is to keep it that way.
But there are lots of horses out there, and lots of good ones get pulled off the track simply because they don't have the drive to run. Some are crazy but it sounds like you have the experience to weed them out. Several of my friends have ex-racers, or TBs out of racing lines, that simply didn't work out on the track. Of these, only my mom's mare is what I'd call crazy, but that's how my mom likes them. Someone has to love the unloveables of the world, right?

Bottom line, the only way to say "I'm an advanced rider" is to get lots of miles, perferably under different mounts. However, I've gotten more confidence and more skill in working with green horses (only the last couple of years) than in the decade of riding "trained" horses. And training any animal, particualrly horses, always teaches you things about yourself that you never realized.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Certainly look into it. Just be prepared to look around for a while to find something with a decent temperament. If you want to make any money out of re-educating ottbs, you'll have to have a good eye at picking a good quality and well conformed horse that will have the ability to be a performance horse in a few years. 

With ottbs, it's a matter of patience. I won't touch one until it's been spelled for AT LEAST 3 months, in a paddock, no rugging etc. and in with a bunch of other horses. I want an ottb to learn how to be a 'real' horse again and also to 'let down' - get all of the high protein racing feeds out of it's system.
From then it's a matter of building trust, teaching it the basic 'stop go and turn' aids and away you go. Just keep in mind that taking one fresh ott is very much like re-breaking. Many ottb's are not broken overly well, they do not know what leg means and have been trained to lean on the bridle to get the rider to hold them up in balance while they run flat out. 

Also know that from the horses I have owned an worked with, it's the TB's that when they get nervous about something, many will go into a full panic attack, where their brain literally leaves their head and all you can do is sit quietly and let the horse work it out. Just something to keep in mind - you have to be very patient with them!

In saying that, I've had a couple of genuinely lovely ottbs, my new wb gelding is probably a nervier, spookier horse than my ottb!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> Not all off the track thoroughbreds are crazy. Actually a lot of them are pretty normal horses. I can't even count the amount of OTTBs I've ridden, but all of them were very smart, athletic and willing to please.
> 
> Many of them are pretty hot and can be skittish, but that just comes with the breed. I actually think hot horses are easier to work with. Obviously you need to pick a horse that is right for you.
> 
> You'll have a lot of fun working with them...good luck.


I agree with you 100% I have 2, there a challenge but so rewarding!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Puck - you beat me to it in explaining that OTTB's aren't necessarily high strung! Usually I find that their misbehaviour is as a result of not understanding what you want and then becoming frustrated. Just try to be clear and consistent with them - the love people and they aim to please so just make it easy for them to do the right thing and they will try their heart out for you!

I started riding TB's (on the track and off the track) when I was 16, over 12 years ago. Once you have been doing it for a few years and ridden a couple hundred, you find they are surprisingly similar! But a better riding companion you couldn't ask for.

Here's a couple tips for both looking for them and beginning with them that I wrote on another thread ages ago, just added a few extra things in:

-When you are looking at an OTTB, soundness is a real issue, especially with respect to leg/tendon/ligament damage. Vet checks are great but if you can't have a vet look at the horse, take someone _experienced_ with you to look for soundness issues, old injuries, freedom of movement and conformational advice.

-Once they have finished racing, turn them out in a good pasture and give them a few months 'let down' period. They are fed some pretty potent supplements so it is always a good idea to let everything work it's way out of their system before you begin working with them. The key is good quality hay and roughage and plenty of it. Also, being at the track can be a very high stress environment for a horse so a bit of time off is always a good thing.

-When you bring them back into work, treat them like a green broke horse, sure they are fine to ride but they need to be completely re-educated to establish three even, balanced gaits. If it takes a month, great that is really quick, if it takes six months, don't worry the extra time spent in the beginning will serve you well in the future.

-Don't rush their training, just because they pick things up quickly doesn't necessarily mean that the basics are firmly entrenched in their mind. Be prepared for a one sided horse with dodgy brakes! They have only learnt how to do one thing - go really fast in one direction and....eventually.....stop. Lots and lots of work on the basics to teach them all the shades of grey in between flat out and stop.

-Get their teeth checked. Although some trainers are very good about regular dentistry they are few and far between. Most OTTB's will be 4-8 years old when they finish racing and many have never seen a dentist in their whole life.

-Be prepared that a couple of visits from the chiropractor may be warranted. Any OTTB that I have bought for myself has needed chiropractic work and benefited immensely as a result.

-Introduce new diets slowly and be ready for them to possibly drop some weight when they come off the track as you adjust them to a new diet. A racehorse diet contains far more calories than what the average horse is fed, again good quality roughage is key. Have your feed analyzed if you can and measure it by weight rather than volume.

-Before you take them out to compete, take them to a show without entering them in any events and see how they handle the atmosphere. Most OTTB's think they are back at the track when they see all the horses, trailers and commotion so taking them out without the stress of competing is a good way to ease them into competition life.

Lastly, be prepared that every time you are working with them you are training them, make sure that it is a step in the right direction and not the wrong direction! It will take time for them to understand the things you are teaching them. I love nothing more than working with OTTB's, it is truly rewarding. However, I love spending inordinant amounts of time working on simple things like transitions, flexion and stretching. If you want to be able to jump on and go for a ride then OTTB's aren't a good option in the early days. Not saying that this is what you want, just giving you a heads up that there is a long road of training ahead before you can do simple things that some people take for granted!

Good luck!


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice! It's helping me know what I'm getting myself into  

Does anyone have any success stories they want to post?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

omg that is a article that was in young rider!
but i can't find a link to show you the article dang it


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Ha! Now you've done it! I LOOOVE posting pictures of my horses. Here is my current girl in May when I bought her:









Been forgotten about in a pasture for two years, only thing she could be relied on to do was rear and spin. We had a few hairy moments in the beginning. Behaviour was purely a result of her being unsure of herself and what I was asking her to do. 

After lots of patient work she is now one of the quietest TB's I have dealt with - nothing worries her any more. We have done a couple of intro dressage tests and will be doing some more soon, still working on her competition nerves but getting there. Here she is as of December:


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

She's beautiful! The transformation is amazing! Good job


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

petitepyromaniac said:


> She's beautiful! The transformation is amazing! Good job


Thankyou! She's a whole new woman and truly a joy to own


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Ha! Now you've done it! I LOOOVE posting pictures of my horses...


That is outstanding!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

bsms said:


> That is outstanding!


Thank you for the lovely compliment!


----------



## drizzy (Jan 3, 2011)

I wouldn't per say go straight to the track and pick one up. Because they can be difficult to train just like training any breed of horse. But they're usually not as bad as they are claimed to be. They're a naturally hot breed. For most of them it takes a couple of years to come around, they need time to learn how to become horses instead of machines. Alot of OTTB's around where I live, don't even know how to graze because they're not turned out at all. So it can take some time just to become a pet again. I've ridden alot of OTTB's but never actually re-trained one from scratch on my own. Taken part in the training, but not the initial start of it, so I've never gotten quite a full taste of off the track. But I might be about to partake on the same adventure as you, when it warms up  A cute little bay gelding thats been off the track since last July, is calling my name! I know alot have hoof/leg problems. The steroids and stuff they get put on ruin their feet. Another thing if you get one literally straight off the track, beware they can be drugged. They seem nice a quiet but after a month or two they wake back up after the drugs wear off. So maybe you could find somebody who's already been off for a year or two and just hasn't been touched yet?
Goodluck!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Unrelated comment: Petitepyromaniac I only just realised what your username really is. I guess I have always just skimmed over it and pronounced it in my head as "peppy-romatic" when in actual fact it is far more dramatic than that ha ha


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

This is my OTTB mare, Bella(racing name Alyrunj) 









She's been off the track for a while, i only got her in may and the last time she raced was 12/20/03, then she was a broodmare, but they sold her 2 years before i got her and i have no idea where she was after that, but she ended up at new holland auction where i got her, She's was pretty crazy when i got her, very poor ground manners, almost ran me over a few times, but very lovable up my but, wants to rub on me constantly, surprisingly when we started training(4 months after i got her) she responded really well, she's very soft and collects easily and listens to leg and rein aids, so she may have had formal training before she went to auction, She has been off since December because of the bad weather, and i got have an indoor, but hopefully come spring we will pick up where we left off, i had a trainer helping me, but she moved 9 hours away


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Unrelated comment: Petitepyromaniac I only just realised what your username really is. I guess I have always just skimmed over it and pronounced it in my head as "peppy-romatic" when in actual fact it is far more dramatic than that ha ha


Haha that's funny!!!! 

Rachel1786: That is a beautiful picture!!!


----------



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

OTTB are great - some are pretty hot, but I have two and they are both awesome. our training is going really well - I'm pretty sure you can do it. they're not all bad.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I've had my ottb for a month and a half and I have only had about a dozen or so rides on him and I was riding him today bareback with just a halter . I wouldn't reccomed this to anyone unless they were sure their horse would be okay with it, but I just wanted to give you an example of how much they are NOT crazy . I have two and they are the best horses I've got. I have only ridden my newest bareback and he is great! I am by far not an advanced rider either, I have only haken about 6 months worth of lessons in my lifetime and haven't taken them since summer. Now, Paradise was crazy for about the first week and a half, but that was because he had been on drugs problably. Now, he just stands there resting his head on my shoulder. I hope that if you get one, you have as good of an experience as I did


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone! This is getting me pumped up!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey! We're in the same boat! I'm on the look out for an OTTB 

If you think about it, race horses DO listen to their rider. They have to wait to be told when to go all out.. They don't just run full speed for a mile  And at the end of the race, the jockey slows them down. They've most likely been clipped, bathed, and shod before. 

I've been doing a lot of research and I am very surprised about how much you can expect from them, generally of course. I'm sure when I get mine (assuming its 3+ months off the track) I'm going to do a lot of lunging so I can establish vocal commands before I get on, just in case . I read somewhere that you should be able to get a walk/trot/canter without any major episodes on the first ride if the horse is sane, but I don't know if I am going to ask for a canter (maybe not even a trot) on the first ride. After all, they're not even used to having legs on them. :/ I'm no expert though!

Just keep on researching!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I found this article. I really like it 

Training Off-the-Track-Thoroughbreds First Ride


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Eliz said:


> I'm sure when I get mine (assuming its 3+ months off the track) I'm going to do a lot of lunging so I can establish vocal commands before I get on, just in case . I read somewhere that you should be able to get a walk/trot/canter without any major episodes on the first ride if the horse is sane, but I don't know if I am going to ask for a canter (maybe not even a trot) on the first ride. After all, they're not even used to having legs on them. :/ I'm no expert though!


Just be careful when lungeing, remember that the only small circles they are used to is the hot walker and that is at a walk. So while lunging first is a good idea, be careful not to overdo it, especially at a canter. Also, the exercise riders don't ride with the same stirrup length as jockeys, depending upon the rider and the speed, the stirrups are usually at a normal length. They don't use leg aids as often but mine responded really well to my leg aids.

bitsandbytesfarm.com was and still is a great resource for me, especially the "Reign Day's Training Diary" page.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Well that is interesting! I didn't know they let down stirrups all that much. I have found that horses sort of naturally respond to leg pressure, or at least the ones I have worked with, so I would expect some movement off the leg from ottbs generally.

Do you think it is reasonable to expect to trot and canter (most) ottbs the first ride? I have gotten mixed information on this. I'm sure it depends on the horse, but what is your experience?

I will be careful with lunging. I ordinarily don't lunge long anyway, I just mainly use it as a way to establish some vocal commands and work on transitions.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

The first time I rode my horse I had him in a round pen just to see how he would behave. After riding around in there a bit, I had my dad put him on a lunge line while I was riding him and I did trot a bit then. I think it really just depends on the horse and how comfortable you feel. My horse was okay trotting but he had not been exercised or ridden in a little over a month so he was feeling pretty fresh and needed to work on listening to me before we really moved on to a trot or canter. So, for the first few rides I was just in the round pen with him working on walk-halt transitions and getting him listening to me. But now, all I have to do is sit back and squeeze the reins a bit and he slows/stops . I didn't canter till like a week ago but that was because of me, not him. Just do whatever you are comfortable with, if you're horse is doing well, then by all means trot/canter him. At the track they are worked at all gaits and walk calmly beside other horses. Many people don't realize that, but they aren't running everytime they are worked, half the time it is just a walk/trot workout.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

trIplEcrOwngIrl said:


> depending upon the rider and the speed, the stirrups are usually at a normal length.


Interesting..... In my time as an exercise rider, over a number of years, I was never allowed to ride with stirrups at a normal length. Ever. Nor did any of the other exercise riders. Track work is just that - track work. Not flat work. Besides, you ever try riding normally in a racing pad? Doesn't work, they aren't designed for it _at all_. In fact, the stirrups on a racing pad wont even go down long enough to get a 'normal length' they are considerably shorter.

Even if only trotting or breezing, short stirrups and for the most part, off the horses back.

After all, you get decent money to exercise and they aren't paying you to ride traditionally.

But perhaps things are different in your area.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I got Rocket a 6yr old OTTB in nov 2010 and he was 902lbs







Now he's 1040lbs 








We are taking lessons with a trainer and he's usually very good and a quick learner. 
But his granddad is storm cat and his stubborn side comes out sometimes If he sees something different he will plant his feet and not move, We had to work with him for almost 2 hrs on loading in a trailer because he wouldnt go on, then the next day he went right on. He has a hard time with his left lead and will get frustrated and give a little buck every now and them. 

Not to turn you away from OTTB just saying some of the thing i've delt with. But honestly usually he's great and very laid back. I absolutely love him. They just take a lot of patience.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

sarahver said:


> Interesting..... In my time as an exercise rider, over a number of years, I was never allowed to ride with stirrups at a normal length. Ever. Nor did any of the other exercise riders. Track work is just that - track work. Not flat work. Besides, you ever try riding normally in a racing pad? Doesn't work, they aren't designed for it _at all_. In fact, the stirrups on a racing pad wont even go down long enough to get a 'normal length' they are considerably shorter.
> 
> Even if only trotting or breezing, short stirrups and for the most part, off the horses back.
> 
> ...


Really? I thought they were usually at a shorter-than-flat-work-but-longer-than-racing length. I could very well be wrong though, in fact, I problably am since your the exercise rider and I'm just going from what I have heard/read, not experience.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

trIplEcrOwngIrl said:


> Really? I thought they were usually at a shorter-than-flat-work-but-longer-than-racing length. I could very well be wrong though, in fact, I problably am since your the exercise rider and I'm just going from what I have heard/read, not experience.


 
Sure, exercise riders don't ride as short as jockeys, but then again, we are often bigger and taller than jockeys :wink:

To give you an idea: When compared to my flat work stirrup length, I jump (i.e. showjumping) 3 holes shorter. For trackwork, depending on what you are doing with the horse, I ride 7-8 holes shorter compared to flatwork. Not as short as a jockey but still very short and for the most part your foot doesn't interefere with the barrel of your mount at any time, it's purely for balance.

Trust me, if you ever get your hands on a racing pad, try riding in it normally - not nice at all!


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Some of the racehorses in my area are trained for barrel racing in the 'off months'. I thought that was pretty crazy! But I'm sure those horses aren't racing as successfully as those who take it more seriously. I'm just mentioning it to show that it probably really does vary from area to area.

Sarahver- I didn't know you used to be an exercise rider! I always wanted to be one growing up, but the closest track to me wasn't close enough. Maybe someday


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

He he well I grew up right near a racetrack so started pretty early (like 16). Great fun, hard work, early mornings and a big thrill. Not so great for your dressage seat :wink: 

I rode here in Texas for a while but I am a bit older and a little heavier and more aware of my own mortality, not great combos for track riding ha ha.

TB's are the best horse in the world, I love em. Ridden more than I care to remember and have barely come across one that I didn't like. I hope you get one! Just be prepared for a whole new experience


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

I feel like I'm light enough it could still be a possibility if I moved close to a track, but the mortality thing might be what prevents it from ever happening!

Thank you everyone for all of your help and advice! I hope to get one soon  When I do, I'll post it!


----------



## tbreds4ever (Jul 16, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> For starters, that book is fantastic. It will go a long way with helping you with an OTTB. Yes, some TB's can be high strung, but the majority I have known over the years were all big puppy dogs. I can only think of one that I would have classified as dangerous.
> 
> I think part of the high strung thing comes from people who get them and just assume they can hop on and start riding which just doesn't work with a former track horse. If you have common sense, can be clear in your communication and patient, you'll do fine with most OTTB's. I've noticed from the forum in particular, that horses who have Mr. Prospector in their blood lines all tend to have good minds. On the flip side, I would avoid any with Storm Cat in their lines. Breeding does seem to play into personality a bit. Good luck in your search. TB's are the best! The good ones will walk through fire for you.


I take offense to the Storm Cat remark. That is like saying all husbands cheat!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

tbreds4ever said:


> I take offense to the Storm Cat remark. That is like saying all husbands cheat!


I also take offense to that remark. My sister rides a horse with Storm Cat blood lines..and he is the best horse at the farm. He jumps 4' with ease and wins at every jumper show he goes to. He is also a very handsome.


----------



## tbreds4ever (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you, Erika for being in agreement. I have a "recent" OTT thoroughbred and Storm Cat is the grand sire. I absolutely adore him.....would do anything to please!! Agreement again.....very handsome and leggy!!!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

tbreds4ever said:


> Thank you, Erika for being in agreement. I have a "recent" OTT thoroughbred and Storm Cat is the grand sire. I absolutely adore him.....would do anything to please!! Agreement again.....very handsome and leggy!!!


The horse my sister rides also has Storm Cat as a grand sire. Who's his father? His is Stormy Atlantic.


----------



## tbreds4ever (Jul 16, 2011)

Sire is Gulf Storm. Florida bred.


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

First of all I would like to say thank you for taking the time to work with an OTT, i'm sure you will be rewarded greatly. 

I am only 15, and my parents decided to buy me a ex racehorse; well that didn't go to plan - we didn't even buy one perfect for me, my pop went out and rescued my joe, he was then deemed my horse, and I had to put up with him. 

I was not impressed at what was put infront of me, all my childhood dreams of owning a thoroughbred consisted of power, beauty and grace but what stood infront of me was none of that; Joe was bones, long mane and long feet, but I did fall in love with his quirky personality, and stuck with him - that was the best decision of my journey. 


*Joe last year - *








*Joe end of last year - *











*Joe this year; first offical EFA show - 70cm. *










I am so proud of what he has accomplished as horse and he has changed my life completely. 

My childhood fantasy has come true now; I do see beauty, power and grace - all because of him - Society Joe


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

That is a beautiful story Society Joe, what a lovely boy you have there!


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

I love the Society Joe story! Congratulations.

I have had the privilege of retraining an OTTB. My boy "Sousa" retired from racing last year, at age 7, after 64 races. Completely clean and sound. We've had a wonderful journey together. He is very smart, I can almost feel him analyzing situations and learning and processing. He applies what he learns every time we work and he enjoys the challenge. He isnt hot, in fact if left to his own devices, he would just be lazy all the time. He complains sometimes when asked to work and protests, but we get past it quickly. 

Having an ex-race horse has been a real dream fulfilled. They are grateful for their new life. But you still have an athlete in your presence. They have class and professionalism and good work ethic (most of the time) and are ever so glad to have found a new discipline. 

I would recommend this to any competent, patient rider who loves horses and wants a wonderful and fulfilling challenge.

Good luck!


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

Another great thread with brilliant advice. My TB mare is very willing but only knows two speeds - flat out and stop. I feel much better about the challenge of training/transitioning her to new career as the ultimate trail horse after reading this. Thanks


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Here is a reply i made to another thread:

Once in a while you can find a calm and sane OTTB, like our Beau, but many many more OTTBs are NOT calm and their sanity is questionable. 

So, I agree and disagree.

I agree that not all OTTBs are basket cases, some are calm and affectionate and agreeable. 

I disagree that a beginner should ever consider buying an OTTB. Because even a sane and calm horse like our Beau can have EXPLOSIVE moments...99 percent of the time he is an angel, but he is very high energy and he can explode in a moment's notice, due to flies, wind, fear, or just an excess of energy. 

When my son got his OTTB, he was an intermediate rider and had had two years of Parelli training and a few months of Schrake horse training experience. Even so, Beau tested his courage and his knowledge. At the beginning, Beau was quite a handful ... that one percent of the time he exploded, he really went off.....whirling, bucking, kicking out and rearing in my son's face....sometimes so close he could feel the wind from Beau's hooves on his cheek. I had to cover my mouth to keep from shrieking and distracting my son....it was terrifying. And remember, Beau is a calm and agreeable OTTB.....imagine what the crazy ones are like.

So....we are now a year and a half into owning Beau, and how does he act now? Well.....he's an amazing and wonderfully well behaved boy.....but it took my son ONE FULL YEAR of DAILY Parelli ground work to get him to this point..... and I do mean EVERY day ...... my son did not miss one single day of doing ground work with Beau ....

So, owning an OTTB take alot of time, COMMITMENT... and knowledge of horse training techniques is a MUST!!!!!!!!

I think what the OP did was a wonderful thing in that so many OTTBs end up in slaughter pens due to the fact that the average person looking to buy a horse does not want a horse whose breed has a frightening and sometimes well deserved reputation for bad behaviour, mental issues and a myriad of health isssues... they tax a persons knowledge, courage, abilities, and commitment.......

I HIGLY urge the OP to hire someone to train her/him in Parelli, Anderson or Schrake techniques so that she can better deal with these issues when they crop up. Hiring someone to train the HORSE is good advice, but I think that the OP needs to be able to do the majority of the training HERSELF...so she needs the training right now more than the horse....

Because in my experience with an OTTB....just because he respects and behaves for the trainer does NOT guarantee they will behave for YOU. OTTBs tend to have the need to test every person who works with them. In other words, Beau is an angel for my son, but pushes my adult daughter around and is very naughty with her..... they test you. The OP needs to be able to pass that test.....


Just my input from having bought an OTTB only 3 months off the track... 

**********************************************

wanted to add for this thread that I used to board at a TB barn, and a goodly portion were indeed of questionable sanity and very dangerous, so the reputation that OTTBs have is not ENTIRELY undeserved.

Only one of the OTTBs there was calm and agreeable...and she was highly trained as after her racing days were over she was trained and ended up working as a Washington DC police horse.

The rest were.....not good horses for anyone other than an experienced trainer and rider. The BO at this barn was indeed highly trained and accredited by two differenent organizations as a trainer.....even so, these horses were extremely tempermental.

And as I stated above, even our 6 yr. old OTTB has his tempermental moments where anything like a windy day or a horsefly can set him off.....and our boy is the calmest love bug you could ever hope to meet.

Even calm, sane OTTBs require more time and commitment to training than your average horse.....

JMO


----------



## Romeo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Otttr*

I've had a couple that have been very good horses.
First thing is to make sure of their soundness because they get worked hard very young;- be fair and be gentle in their work at the start as most will show some injury.

Apart from that I've found most to be very forward but usually quite tolerent of noise, cars, etc. Most race horses have to deal with this day to day.

In fact my favourite hack is an otttb and he is a total gentleman and actually looks for work when he spends to much time in the paddock.

Just use your normal horse sense and you will be fine.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Beauseant said:


> Here is a reply i made to another thread:
> 
> Once in a while you can find a calm and sane OTTB, like our Beau, but many many more OTTBs are NOT calm and their sanity is questionable.
> 
> ...


 
I just want to add that I do agree with you to an extent. In my opinion there are more sane OTTB's then people think. At the racing stable I work at I have only met maybe one or two that I would question their sanity. Every other horse is just fine. People just say they are crazy when they don't back down and do as they're told easily. 

Most of the horses I handle are 2 yr olds that are barely handled and getting broken in. When they do explode some of the explode good and proper. When people see these moments they probably think they are crazy but really they just happened to spook violently that time or they are testing the boundaries with a new handler. 

I don't think there is a single horse out of the 100+ horses currently on the property that I would question their sanity. They are either just not handled much or are still babies and have baby moments. They are just like any other breed.

I do agree that a lot of them have health problems and feet problems, they pick up some bad habits from being in stalls a lot. 
Thats just my two cent.


----------

